# Quietsch-Geräusch vom PC



## TheArival (23. Dezember 2008)

*Quietsch-Geräusch vom PC*

Hallo


Habe da ein Problem, Immer mitten im Spiel oder im Desktop Bereich höre ich von meinem Pc immer so ein *,,Quietschen"* wie wenn man mit einer Kreide an einer Tafel runterzieht, kennt ihr bestimmt das Geräusch,
bloss nicht so extrem laut, aber dennoch hörbar.

Wisst ihr ob das von der : Grafikkarte, Prozessor, Mainboard, Laufwerk, Festplatte, Netzteil kommt ?

Oder was für welche Komponenten , Prozessor, Mainboard, Laufwerk, Festplatte, Netzteil könnt ihr zu 100% ausschließen ?


Bitte um hilfe.


mfg.*TheArival*


----------



## Mexxim (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Quietsch-Geräusch vom PC*

Welche Gafikkarte hast du? 
Dieses quitschen ist ein bekanntes merkmal der (warscheinlich nicht soooo hochwertigen) Spannungswandler auf NVidia GraKas...
Bzw auch das NT kann bei überlastung zu fiepen anfangen.

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## devic (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Quietsch-Geräusch vom PC*

Bei Belastung quietschen viele und gerade digitale Spannungswandler. Mit der Hochwertigkeit hat das denke ich nichts zu tun.


----------



## TheArival (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Quietsch-Geräusch vom PC*



Mexxim schrieb:


> Welche Gafikkarte hast du?
> Dieses quitschen ist ein bekanntes merkmal der (warscheinlich nicht soooo hochwertigen) Spannungswandler auf NVidia GraKas...
> Bzw auch das NT kann bei überlastung zu fiepen anfangen.
> 
> ...


 

GeForce 9800 GTX
-----------------------


Kann man das irgendwie ausschalten oder mit einem Programm leiser stellen, ?

Oder nützt es was, wenn man sich ein Neuen Grafikkartenlüfter kauft ?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Quietsch-Geräusch vom PC*

Nützt alles nichts. 
Ich muss dieses Pfeifen im 3D Modus auch ertragen, beim Benchen nervt, aber beim zocken hör ich es kaum noch.
Meine Graka is ne GTX280.


----------



## Mexxim (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Quietsch-Geräusch vom PC*

Nein gegen das Pfeifen der Spannungswandler kann man leider rein gar nichts machen. höchstens den Sound lauter drehen das mans nicht mehr hört 

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## TheArival (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Quietsch-Geräusch vom PC*

Wenn das Quietschen öfters auftritt hat es dann irgendwelche Auswirkungen z.b: auf die Leistung und auf andere Komponenten etc..... ?

also das die anderen Komponenten dann Kaputt gehen oder wie oben gesagt, das die Leistung abnimmt und andere dinge ...... passieren/ kaputt gehen ........ ?


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Quietsch-Geräusch vom PC*

nein, wenn es wirklich die wandler sind, dann ist das einfach so. 


es kann allerindgs auch ein kondensator/ELKO sein, der sich aufbläht. da müßtest du aber dann genau suchen, ob du einen verdächtigen findest. 

und auch ein lüfter könnte es sein, da müßtest du dann jeden lüfter KURZ mit nem finger anhalten - wenn es weg is, war der lüfter es schuld.


----------



## Soulsnap (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Quietsch-Geräusch vom PC*

Bei enm Kollegen is es das NT das ab und an ein Quietschen von sich gibt.


----------

